# Could there be a way to remove ur ID/name from another's yahoo messenger ?



## Huzefa (Jul 17, 2009)

I sent my yahoo messenger list to a friend who sent to another friend and so on, result being I find myself on many peoples list and without thinking I accepted their request to add me... some messages I get are such that I do not want to mention here and with advts., and blocking the ID that sends is not enough, I have requested these people to remove my name and they have not, if someone knows how to remove ID/name from another's yahoo messenger, pls help.


----------



## paroh (Jul 18, 2009)

yes there is a very small utility that can remove ur name from the messenger list of the other user but ur name will remain in  the address book of that user.


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 18, 2009)

thnkx for replying.
my ID will still remain in the other users address book... if so then I can always be sent messages from that ID... so what will be the use ? isnt it possible to remove our ID/name from anothers messenger along with all references ?


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 20, 2009)

does anyone else know ???


----------



## dpuk (Jul 26, 2009)

no, if you're in somebody's address book then you wont be getting their messages because 'address book' and 'friends list' are 2 different things. Address book is the one which gets automatically updated when you add somebody in your list. Your name would stay in the address book of the other user even though they have deleted you from their buddy list. Get yourself deleted from the 'friends list' of others and you'll stop getting messages from them. Address book is the second tab in the yahoo messenger. If you care to open it sometime, you might notice some of your very old friends's names which you've deleted long time back. The address book is just a record of your info on their messenger, like your id, name, phone number, etc etc.....it's a mini profile you can say. So ask paroah how and where to get that utility to get yourself deleted from others' friend list.
Hope it helps.
Deepak


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 31, 2009)

thnkx Deepak but your exp above, helps in understanding the address book, which I know, and does not help in removing my ID/name from another's messenger, without they themselves doing so... 
Yahoo messenger should have provided an option to delete ur own ID from another ID's list, even if they dont want to do so, as u are the holder of the your own ID and u have the right to delete it or not...


----------



## Huzefa (Jul 31, 2009)

edited double posted, see comment above.


----------



## dpuk (Aug 1, 2009)

you'll have to ask paroah for that....even m surprised that there exists a way by which you can choose to get deleted from someone's friend's list.


----------



## Ecstasy (Aug 1, 2009)

I doubt if you can yourself delete from someone else's address book. If the trouble is going way too far then I will suggest you to make a different ID and this time be careful whom you give your ID.


----------



## dpuk (Aug 1, 2009)

one more thing which you can do it go to yahoo messenger----> preferences-----> Ignore List-----> and select the option "Ignore anyone who is not on my Messenger List". 
This will block all the messages from the people who are not your list. It's effective for the unwanted messages but for the people who know you but are not in your messenger list would NOT be able to send you messages. But then they can always add you and then communicate with you. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## veddotcom (Aug 3, 2009)

One more thing I would like to Add, If you Are Using Any Using Such Program for removing your name from Someone Else's Yahoo MSNGR After Using That Change your Password Immediately.


----------

